# Snug tuck pillow - BEWARE



## SaraMK (Jan 4, 2012)

I ordered a snugtuck pillow July 2011 and as of today have received neither the pillow nor a refund. I've emailed Jeanne Barajas repeatedly, but have gotten very few responses. She sent out mass emails to people waiting for the pillows in August and November, and included all her currently waiting customers as a cc. Several of them have emailed the entire group and we have discovered that there are many people who are in the same situation. Further, many of us are outside the time limit within which you can dispute the charge with your credit card company.

If you order one of these pillows, please learn from our misfortune and, if you haven't received the pillow withing the time frame within which you can dispute the charge, don't keep waiting.

Hope this helps!


----------



## SaraMK (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh, and in case you are wondering why I'm posting this here, there are several old threads about the snugtuck and the product website uses them as testimonials for the product. I read them when I was considering ordering the pillow. I don't want more people to waste time and money! Hope this helps!


----------



## CassidyJ (Aug 18, 2011)

UGH! I second that! I've been waiting well over a month and although the company has found the time to CHARGE me, they've not found the time to respond to my several inquiries requesting an ETA. So glad you posted this- I cannot believe you ordered last July and still have received nothing. I just filed a dispute with my credit card company. Thanks for posting this- otherwise, I may have been optimistic and waited longer only to go past the credit card dispute deadline!


----------

